# Keeping free range chickens off porch



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Is there anything that will deter chickens from coming up onto the front porch. Other then fencing off. I was wondering if there was something I could place on the porch or hang something that will deter them from it.


----------



## sawman65 (Sep 8, 2011)

i used to toss a firecracker or two at them...they got the idea after a few times


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I will tell you what I do----might not work for you, but will for some. In the many years of having chickens I never have had chickens on my porch or around my house(nothing to step in)----admitting up to a couple years ago I never free-ranged unless I was going to be close by----now I have a GP watching over them. I put my chickens on the back of the farm close 1/2 mile away----got a 6ft high fenced in area---about 1 1/2 acres they are turned loose in it. I do not even hear the roosters crowing---the wife said some times while sitting on the poop-less porch she can faintly hear one. Works good.

Now if you can not do that---Only thing I can figure to do is fence the porch area so they can not get to it---or stand guard there every minute they are free-ranging.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Ha! There's a reason why a lot of old farmhouses had a fence around the front yard and garden. It was to keep the beasties OUT. If you think chickens are bad - try geese.  I have to fence my yard, fruit trees and garden to keep the deer away - chickens aren't the worst of it.

Personally, my barnyard is a fair distance from the house, so the critters stay down there - and frankly, if they showed up at the house, the dogs would either catch them or chase them away.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I plan on building a actual hen house and when I do I'm moving it further away from the house. Right now there about 50 yards from the house I plan on making the hen house about 150 yards away


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Somebody forgot to tell the rooster..........








Lucy, stop staring at the horse, that's not polite. 








What do you mean, where's the barbeque sauce ?!?!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Next will come ...they will knock on the doors windows ..following you from room to room.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Where the hen is facing, is 4 steps up into the house. The rooster, used to walk in more than once, when hubby left the door open
in the summer. Best was when he was talking a afternoon nap and the rooster would stand on the top step right behind his recliner
and crow. Rooster made it to 8 years old and we lost him last fall.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

My guinea got a taste of a m80 today wasn't on the porch for rest of day. Got a handful m80s and a lighter by the front door.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Bungiex88 said:


> My guinea got a taste of a m80 today wasn't on the porch for rest of day. Got a handful m80s and a lighter by the front door.


 Chickens/fowl learn-----if you got enough time to be at the Porch to teach!!!


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

Forcast said:


> Next will come ...they will knock on the doors windows ..following you from room to room.



That's funny my hens do that. our basement windows at ground level outside they go from room to room pecking the glass until they get your attention. Doesn't help my sons open the windows and give them treats. I think the boys like their company.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine will come to the door and call for my husband to carry them back to the coop.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

They will roam as far as they need to for forage. If there are enough bugs and such near the coop they won't make it the 150' to the house, unless you have been feeding them there.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

No I only feed them right outside the coop and in the coop


----------

